# Wildkamera beschlägt



## Anja W. (22. Nov. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe 2 Wildkameras. Eine günstige von Aldi und eine Seissiger mit Funk. Die Aldi-Kamera hatte ich mir mal hier für die Terrasse gekauft, um zu sehen, wer so alles das Igelfutter frisst. Sie läuft prima. Da ist es aber auch relativ trocken.
Auf den Geschmack gekommen, habe ich mir dann eine Kamera gekauft, die die Bilder per Sim-Karte verschickt. Auch sie habe ich erst hier auf der Terrasse getestet und z.B. viele tolle Bilder von den Piepmätzen gemacht. 
Jetzt habe ich sie im Wochenendhaus im Wald installiert. Leider beschlägt sie da, sowie es kälter wird. Ich wollte Antibeschlag nehmen und sie so weit es geht in eine Kiste bauen. 
Wie ist das mit Euren Kameras draußen? Habt Ihr noch andere Ideen?

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Ulf K (22. Nov. 2017)

Ich würde die Kiste,oder die Kamera möglichst gut isolieren und wenn der Leidensdruck hoch ist,die Kiste von innen beheizen vielleicht mit einer Backofenglühbirne,die hat auch bloß 3,5 oder 5 W!Oder nem alten Trafo,die werden auch warm ohne viel Saft zu ziehen. MfG Ulf


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Nov. 2017)

Wo beschlägt die Kamera, drinnen oder draußen?
Es hilft auch sehr oft, sie mit einem Dach zu versehen.

Aktuell habe ich 8°C und 89% Luftfeuchtigkeit. Es wird jede Oberfläche beschlagen, die eine Temepratur von unter 6,4°C hat.
Das ist nämlich der Taupunkt.

Heute Vormittag war mein Auto in einer offenen Garage auch beschlagen. Da kann man nichts gegen machen.
Wenn das Auto/die Oberfläche kalt ist und die Luftfeuchtigkeit hoch ist, beschlägt alles beim Temperaturanstieg!
Das war heute früh um 4 Uhr, als die Temepratur in zwei Stunden um ca. 2°C gestiegen ist.


----------



## Anja W. (22. Nov. 2017)

Hallo Ulf,

dicke einpacken werde ich sie auf jeden Fall. Beheizen fällt leider weg, da es ein Wochenendhaus ist und der Strom zum größten Teil abgeschaltet wird. An das, was anbleibt, kommt man von außen nicht so einfach ran. Die Kamera läuft tapfer über Batterien/Akkus. Das wird bei richtig niedrigen Temperaturen auch noch spannend. 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------

